# Importing a car to Dubai



## Canadian Couple (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello to all,

We will be moving to Dubai in January and would like to import our car (2007 Suzuki, purchased and registered in Hungary) in the process.
We would really appreciate any information on the process: Required paperwork? Which UAE authorities? How much of a hassle is it? Foreign licence plate valid or need for UAE plates? Insurance in Dubai or from home country? Cargo or RoRo costs? Will we be able to sell the car in Dubai if we do not want to ship it back?........

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Canadian Couple


----------

